

How To Build High-Converting Landing Page Forms - muddylemon
http://muddylemon.com/2012/05/how-to-build-high-converting-landing-page-forms/

======
Rudism
The "back button" section feels a little out of place to me. I was expecting
some form of pro-active advice much like all of the following sections give,
but didn't find any there (did a double take on my first read-through because
I thought maybe I had missed it). It might be nice to tie it up with something
the reader can actually chew on (along the lines of "make it clear that the
user has ended up where they want to be by including signs such as product
images, logos, or whatever makes most sense above the fold where the user can
see it, and heed the following advice to reduce the chance of users reaching
for that button").

~~~
hughw
Google really doesn't know I hit the back button, do they? I just tried it and
Chrome debugger shows the page load for search results coming from cache. I
guess I just don't see what information the browser sends that would allow
them to know I had come back to the search results, from some specific page,
via the back button.

------
facorreia
A surprisingly good and thorough article. I'm saving it as a checklist.

~~~
alexshye
Yup, I agree. Thorough with lots of good stuff to think about. Thanks!

------
TommyDANGerous
Great read, very educational. Definitely took a lot from it and now going to
revamp the form on our landing page. Thanks for the share!

------
sixQuarks
Where are the examples?

~~~
muddylemon
I have a bunch of annotated screenshots I was going to include, but the post
was already a million words long and running late.

~~~
sixQuarks
I got to be honest with you, I barely skimmed the article because it was so
long. If there were some examples, it would have caught my eye, and I think I
would have spent some time reading around the example.

~~~
muddylemon
I definitely understand, I should publish that one article as 4-5 smaller
ones. I think my next post in the series will be those examples + commentary.
ie. Screenshots of various landers from around the web with notes on what
works and what doesn't. I'm hesitant to do that as I don't have any real data
on other peoples conversion rates, so I could descend into speculation pretty
quickly.

------
aresant
Hey Muddy - One thing that I'd love to add is "site speed"

Just about the easiest thing in the world to do, that works virtually every
time is to increase site speed by.

On average we see load speed for client LPs in the 2.5 - 4 second range.

Rule of thumb for us is that 1 second reduction = 10% bump in conversion.

Here's a primer of the top 3 things that we do to improve:

a) Minimizing HTTP requests in your header that could potentially slow down
loading.

b) Batching style sheets so that they load in appropriate order - eg client
visually sees important elements immediately like headline, text, button.

c) Get your heavy weight elements (scripts / images), if not the entire site,
onto a Content Delivery Network.

More resources on site speed:

Google's Site Speed Tax:

[http://www.conversionvoodoo.com/blog/2010/04/official-
google...](http://www.conversionvoodoo.com/blog/2010/04/official-google-news-
low-website-speed-will-lower-you-page-rank-and-your-landing-page-conversions/)

Walmart's Real Data on Transactions w/Site Speed:

[http://www.webperformancetoday.com/2012/02/28/4-awesome-
slid...](http://www.webperformancetoday.com/2012/02/28/4-awesome-slides-
showing-how-page-speed-correlates-to-business-metrics-at-walmart-com/)

List of free & commercial CDNS:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Content_delivery_network>

